# Unmarried in Dubai



## ChiChi (Oct 30, 2008)

My cousin is moving out to Dubai with her boyfriend, she has a job to go to, he is yet to find one, how strict is the law on unmarried couples living together? Should they be worried?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ChiChi said:


> My cousin is moving out to Dubai with her boyfriend, she has a job to go to, he is yet to find one, how strict is the law on unmarried couples living together? Should they be worried?


Best thing to do is to be blatently obvious about being un-married, never wear a wedding ring, snog in starbucks and have sex on the beach (not the cocktail). You'll have a whale of a time....

Or you could do a search on this forum.....


----------



## ChiChi (Oct 30, 2008)

Mmmmm, not that helpful really!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ChiChi said:


> Mmmmm, not that helpful really!





> Or you could do a search on this forum.....


Actually, very helpful...


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Chi Chi,

It is illegal to live together if you are not married. Lots of couples do it, and they should be ok. 
Tell her not to do the things Andy Capp suggested & they should be fine.

You can be arrested & deported if caught i do believe.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Actually, very helpful...


Agree with you there. This question has been answered so many times before. If only people would bother to do a search before they post!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Agree with you there. This question has been answered so many times before. If only people would bother to do a search before they post!


You are both absoluetely correct.

I am sure it is also mentioned in the sticky thread about info everyone needs.


-


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Agreed, however new users to the forum will often not check for a search option or other threads & just fire away with there questions!


----------



## ChiChi (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you Dazcat, exactly what I did. 
Sorry Maz25


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ChiChi said:


> Thank you Dazcat, exactly what I did.
> Sorry Maz25


No harm done!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> Agreed, however new users to the forum will often not check for a search option or other threads & just fire away with there questions!



And the sticky thread? How hard is it to read that? Seems quite clear that it should be read to gather required information.


-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

new problem that has just come to light is that when you apply for your ID card you need to put your actual address. It won't take them long to figure out who is married and who isn't.


----------

